# TJ Maxx ski sale starts Thursday



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2005)

Some really good deals on clothes- lots of Karbon, COlumbia, etc, adn some Spyder last year. Gloves not so great, but for a cheap pair, can't be beat. Goggles, hats, even some poles. Absolutely worth a trip, especially if you know what you want.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## DEVO (Sep 23, 2005)

TJ MAXX??? As in the department store chain?  What location?


----------



## Rushski (Sep 23, 2005)

Checked Tyngsboro, MA store last night.  Lots of Columbia, including jackets, pants, gloves and hats.  Some spyder, including some jackets, zip turtlenecks (got one myself) and a few hats.  Also, some Marmot, Rossignol, Dynastar, Convert and off brand jackets and pants.  

Quite a few gloves by Gordini, Columbia and others.  Hats, some goggles and long underwear as well.

Not too bad a selection, common sizes (Large parkas, XL gloves) are a little tougher selection-wise.  Prices are half off mostly anfd there is probably something for everyone until people discover this stuff over the weekend or so.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2005)

We're stopping byt eh one in Downtown Crossing ont eh way home tonight. Surprisingly, they had quite a bit of stuff last year. Then probaby going to the one in Hudson tomorrow- that's the place to go, since no one out there seems to know it's there.


----------



## Rushski (Sep 23, 2005)

Almost forgot about one on RT. 101A in Nashua.  May check it over weekend...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 24, 2005)

The one is Downtown Crossing has a sweet Spyder softshell. Thing is uber-cool. Only $100, unfortunately, it's a small. I will be looking for it in Hudson and Natick today.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 24, 2005)

Lots of stuff made by SnoZu croping up at TJ Maxx, I've noticed. I think that's not a great sign, and the only refs I see online are to kids gear. Anybody know anything about SnoZu? 

There's a fair amount of Helix stuff, too- probably 3-4 times as much as last year. My wife has a Helix jacket that she like pretty well, but that's not a solid endorsement. They're based in Idaho, which is positive. Anyone know them?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 25, 2005)

Okay, went to Hudson, Natick, and Medford. I'm not sure if there's just not as much stuff as last year, or if I'v ejust gotten picky since I have everything I need, but I only got a hat and a pair of goggles. my wife got a nice Spyder down jacket. I was looking for a softshell jacket, but didn't find one. Still, good set of stuff for filling in some holes in your equipment. Worth a trip.
Medford store had an awesome Rossi jacket (Rossi Race something or other) that would be great to have, but at $134, I just didn't need it. Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## DEVO (Sep 26, 2005)

A friend and I went to the Peabody store and the Woburn Store.  I bought a pair of Columbia Titanium gloves with removable liners for $19 and a pair of Bolle goggles for $19.

My friend buys........

A Nike ACG goretex jacket for $129 and a pair of Nike ACG Goretex pants for $60!!!  Really sweet find (I actually found them but can't wear a red jacket/black pant setup 'cause that's what my wife wears and that would be just wrong).

Seemed like both store had some nice stuff, wish I had gone Thursday when it started


----------



## mrlossyman (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey,

you guys are so lucky. In the UK it's called TK Maxx and they only sell cheap (poor quality) ski gear.  If I ever saw anything by Spyder i'd fall down the stairs  :blink: !

Do you guys have Eider or SOS gear in the states?  Thay stuff is sweet....

Losman


----------



## dsnow (Oct 21, 2005)

*TKMaxx*

MrLossyman - just come back from Nottingham branch of TKMaxx. Saw Columbia, Helly Hansen, Quiksilver, Billabong, Nike ACG....all good prices and seemed technical enough to me....no Spyder tho so don't worry about those stairs.


----------



## Greg (Oct 21, 2005)

Welcome dsnow! Please *introduce yourself*.


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 21, 2005)

I just got back from TJ Maxx, picked up a sessions squad jacket for 60 and sessions circumvent pants for 50.

The one I was at in Schenectady, NY had tons of ski clothes, goggles, gloves etc... all for realy good prices, they had about 20 spyder jackets there but they were about 100 , I'll stick to sessions though.


----------



## irishskier (Nov 13, 2005)

*Thanks for the TJ Maxx tip!*

I would have NEVER thought to look there for anything other than base layers.  I missed the "ski sale" but after I saw that post, I told my mom to keep her eye out at TJ's for certain brands (she's retired and has more time to shop than I do).  She managed to snag me a gorgeous Helly Hansen ski/board jacket for an excellent price (less than half of msrp)....and everything is returnable if you don't like it.

I've been looking for a new jacket for a while - I never expected to get one for half off just BEFORE the season starts!  Thanks again.


----------



## bill9009 (Nov 15, 2005)

I usually look on ebay for sessions ski clothes and the funny thing is the sessions circumvent pants are on there for about $75 plus shipping, but you can just go buy them at TJ maxx for 49.99. Hmmm, maybe I should just go buy a bunch and sell them on ebay?? Nah, I'm too lazy.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 15, 2005)

My wife finally found the Spyder pants she's been looking for at the TJ Maxx in Malden this weekend. Online they were $150. $49.99 at TJ Maxx.


----------

